# Is 1 John 5:7 in the KJV spurious?



## Neogillist (Jan 2, 2009)

It was brought to my attention recently that the Critical Text (such as the ESV) does not contain the part of 1 John 5:7 which I have put within brakets from the A.V.:

"6This is he that came by water and blood, even Jesus Christ; not by water only, but by water and blood. And it is the Spirit that beareth witness, because the Spirit is truth. 

7For there are three that bear record [in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one. 

8And there are three that bear witness in earth,] the Spirit, and the water, and the blood: and these three agree in one. 

9If we receive the witness of men, the witness of God is greater: for this is the witness of God which he hath testified of his Son."

It is argued by proponents of the Critical Text that this passage must have been added by supporters of the Trinity, because the oldest manuscripts do not contain it. On the other hand, those who support the authenticity of the passage argue that it was deleted by heretics even before the time of Arius.

I am personally inclined to believe it is authentic, because it seems to fit better in the context of verse 9 where John juxtaposes "the witness of man" with "the witness of God", just as the "testimony on earth" is juxtaposed with the "testimony in heaven". It seems that the "testimony of man" bears record on earth, while "the testimony of God" bears witness in heaven. Otherwise, why is John referring to two testimonies in verse 9?

Besides, only an angel from heaven could have had the ingenuity of inserting this passage as part of the original manuscript, while an early opponent to the doctrine of the trinity could have too quickly observed how easy he could have deleted the passage. Interestingly, John Calvin is inclined to accept it as genuine, although he is not dogmatic about it, and John Gill provides good evidence as to why it would be genuine. Both of them also find that it fits better within the context than when it is omitted.

I am going to add a poll. Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello Jean-David,

I don't believe the ban on discussing TR issues has been lifted yet. Besides, a search here at PB will show it has been discussed – in-depth – many times.

Steve


----------

